# L'angolo della pace



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Qui si fa la pace e si vive in pace.

Lasciate ogni ostilita', rancore, odio e rabbia voi che entrate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Qui si fa la pace e si vive in pace.
> 
> Lasciate ogni ostilita', rancore, odio e rabbia voi che entrate.


a te ti dovevano inventare, se non c'eri. Inizia a piacermi parecchio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2013)

auspico la pace nel mondo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a te ti dovevano inventare, se non c'eri. Inizia a piacermi parecchio.


u che bello sei la prima....
benvenuta, posso offrirti qualcosa? un te alla pace? un cornetto ripieno di gioia?
un crostata di solidarieta? se invece puoi aspettare sto sfornando i muffin all acacia....questi li offre il 3D
:mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> auspico la pace nel mondo


Non siamo a Miss Italia.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non siamo a Miss Italia.


ops, chiedo scusa


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2013)

Odio tutti anche qui dentro. Ciao.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Odio tutti anche qui dentro. Ciao.


noi ti amiamo lo stesso, qualsiasi cosa tu dica.....
:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Odio tutti anche qui dentro. Ciao.


Non credo. Credo che tu sia una persona molto intelligente e, quando non impostato sul tough & nasty, anche sensibile. Ti piace apparire in un certo modo, ma non vedo in te traccia di odio.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2013)

Divertitevi 
la pace mi caria i denti!

saluti esco di corsa...


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Qui si fa la pace e si vive in pace.
> 
> Lasciate ogni ostilita', rancore, odio e rabbia voi che entrate.


miss, sei tenera...


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non credo. Credo che tu sia una persona molto intelligente e, quando non impostato sul tough & nasty, anche sensibile. Ti piace apparire in un certo modo, ma non vedo in te traccia di odio.


Vedi che non solo l'unica che la pensa così?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> noi ti amiamo lo stesso, qualsiasi cosa tu dica.....
> :smile:


parla per te ...

comunque il negozio è ancora chiudo
ora come faccio?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> miss, sei tenera...


Ok, ok. Ma fra le gambe com'è? Arrigo Sacchi, foresta di Nottingham o Commissario Basettoni?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Odio tutti anche qui dentro. Ciao.


Quindi anche fuori ???? Sei un pacifista vero sappilo  Love and peace


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vedi che non solo l'unica che la pensa così?


H7 è un fine gentleman inglese di fine ottocento rimasto intrappolato sotto una colata del Vesuvio durante una visita a Naples e risvegliatosi in stato confusionale una qualche decina d'anni dopo a causa di scavi della camorra per seppellire un camion di rifiuti tossici provenienti dalla Jugoslavia.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> parla per te ...
> 
> comunque il negozio è ancora chiudo
> ora come faccio?


io aprirei gli occhi luna.....
non posso dire aperite aures, quindi....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, ok. Ma fra le gambe com'è? Arrigo Sacchi, foresta di Nottingham o Commissario Basettoni?


nessuna delle 3....


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> H7 è un fine gentleman inglese di fine ottocento rimasto intrappolato sotto una colata del Vesuvio durante una visita a Naples e risvegliatosi in stato confusionale una qualche decina d'anni dopo a causa di scavi della camorra per seppellire un camion di rifiuti tossici provenienti dalla Jugoslavia.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma H7 è forte lo stesso... 
E pure tu quando scrivi 'ste cose...


----------



## Hellseven (17 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> H7 è un fine gentleman inglese di fine ottocento rimasto intrappolato sotto una colata del Vesuvio durante una visita a Naples e risvegliatosi in stato confusionale una qualche decina d'anni dopo a causa di scavi della camorra per seppellire un camion di rifiuti tossici provenienti dalla Jugoslavia.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Of course, my dear Joey :up:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io aprirei gli occhi luna.....
> n*on posso dire aperite aures*, quindi....



Perché non lo puoi dire?
Ma poi cosa vuol dire ?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Perché non lo puoi dire?
> Ma poi cosa vuol dire ?


aperite aures.....aprite le orecchie.....lo dicevano i latini...oddio apreire le orecchie magari no, pero hai capito il senso....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> *Perché non lo puoi dire?*
> Ma poi cosa vuol dire ?


me lo chiedevo pure io, mica è un incantesimo mortale.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aperite aures.....aprite le orecchie.....lo dicevano i latini...oddio apreire le orecchie magari no, pero hai capito il senso....



Apri le cosce come si scrive in latino?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Apri le cosce come si scrive in latino?


aperite femores


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aperite aures.....aprite le orecchie.....lo dicevano i latini...oddio apreire le orecchie magari no, pe*ro hai capito il senso..*..


a dire il vero no ...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aperite femores



 mi  si è ammosciato.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mi si è ammosciato.


per cosi poco...ammazza...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per cosi poco...ammazza...


Scusa ma io lo letto tipo: ora ti stoccu i ammi...! a te non sarebbe ammosciato?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa ma io lo letto tipo: ora ti stoccu i ammi...! a te non sarebbe ammosciato?


no perche io avrei letto aprite le cosce


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no perche io avrei letto aprite le cosce



Tu ma no io, se tu non sei io e io non sono tu un motivo ci sarà, no?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu ma no io, se tu non sei io e io non sono tu un motivo ci sarà, no?


no no claudio non ci siamo.....non e' cosi, e': se io sono io e tu sei tu, chi e' piu scemo io o tu?
se non ci credi chiedi ai tuoi figli...io a scuola lo dicevo sempre....

ps: devi ripsondere io....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no claudio non ci siamo.....non e' cosi, e': se io sono io e tu sei tu, chi e' piu scemo io o tu?
> se non ci credi chiedi ai tuoi figli...io a scuola lo dicevo sempre....
> 
> ps: devi ripsondere io....


Lui..! 

Siddu  na lametta jonson costa un euro settelamette jonson quanto costa?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lui..!
> 
> Siddu na lametta jonson costa un euro settelamette jonson quanto costa?


E' gratis!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E' gratis!



Sarà contento jonson di mettertela aggratis :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Qui si fa la pace e si vive in pace.
> 
> Lasciate ogni ostilita', rancore, odio e rabbia voi che entrate.


Pace non trovo e non ho da far guerra...


----------



## Principessa (17 Ottobre 2013)

Dolce amore mio 

Sei fantastica.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno alla pace


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno alla pace


buongiorno alla pace


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Mha, un inno alla pace e mostri i medi incazzata. Mi pare qualcosa non quadri.


ciao bella ciao.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Mha, un inno alla pace e mostri i medi incazzata. Mi pare qualcosa non quadri.
> 
> 
> ciao bella ciao.



Buongiorno. ... luna ieri ti ha aspettato fino a sera....era passata al negozio compro vendo ma era chiuso allora io le ho detto certo che e' chiuso e' ora di pranzo...vacci alle 4 vedi che riapre...invece no...e' stata ki fino a sera....


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno. ... luna ieri ti ha aspettato fino a sera....era passata al negozio compro vendo ma era chiuso allora io le ho detto certo che e' chiuso e' ora di pranzo...vacci alle 4 vedi che riapre...invece no...e' stata ki fino a sera....


si si, ma non cambiare discorso. cambia piuttosto l'avater, miss peace


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si, ma non cambiare discorso. cambia piuttosto l'avater, miss peace


Non cambio discorso..e il mio non era un inno a nulla...visto che nn si fa altro che litigare ultimamente qui ho pensato si creare uno spazio dove si possa fare la pace e ci si vuolw bene a parte jb che odia tutti...
Il mio avatr e' sulla vita...


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Il mio avatr e' sulla vita...


ma non dire cazzate ............ 

vuoi mostrare a tutti che te ne fotti, ma in realtà non è così.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

:gabinetto:



AHHHHHhhhhhh che pace..!


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

scusa ma leggi o guardi le figure?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa ma leggi o guardi le figure?


Tu nn mi hai ancora capita....rimani con le tue convinzioni che vivi bene....
Ciao


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Tu nn mi hai ancora capita....rimani con le tue convinzioni che vivi bene....
> Ciao


In questo caso non parlavo con te, ma con Ultimo. ma è mai possibile che non capisci mai un cappero?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa ma leggi o guardi le figure?



Sto cagando..!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> In questo caso non parlavo con te, ma con Ultimo. ma è mai possibile che non capisci mai un cazzo?



Porco..!


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ma come mai la scema di miss ha aperto questo 3D così assurdo? non riesco a capirla questa ragazza.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ma come mai la scema di miss ha aperto questo 3D così assurdo? non riesco a capirla questa ragazza.


te l ho spiegato....poi falla finita di pretendere di sapere di cosa mi frega oppure no..
perche mi devi provocare? qual'e' il tuo problema?
perche io non ne ho con te ma non ci metto nulla a farmeli venire....
non chiamarmi scema, mi sembra che con stronza e stupida tu abbia gia dato?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ma come mai la scema di miss ha aperto questo 3D così assurdo? non riesco a capirla questa ragazza.



Semplice...! 

Lo ha aperto perchè voleva aprirlo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> te l ho spiegato....poi falla finita di pretendere di sapere di cosa mi frega oppure no..
> perche mi devi provocare? qual'e' il tuo problema?
> perche io non ne ho con te ma non ci metto nulla a farmeli venire....
> non chiamarmi scema, mi sembra che con stronza e stupida tu abbia gia dato?



Lassalu iri 

Tanto mica sta capendo che lo stai pigliando per il culo. ma se lo capisce il danno è, che magari gli piace..!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lassalu iri
> 
> Tanto mica sta capendo che lo stai pigliando per il culo. ma se lo capisce il danno è, che magari gli piace..!


no cla, no scusa ma no.....mo m'ha stufato.....se ha qualche problema lo dicesse.....
ma che stamo alla sagra della salsiccia????!!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no cla, no scusa ma no.....mo m'ha stufato.....se ha qualche problema lo dicesse.....
> ma che stamo alla sagra della salsiccia????!!!


Assolutamente no..! tanto io l'ho più lunga..!


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Semplice...!
> 
> Lo ha aperto perchè voleva aprirlo.


SEI UN PORCO.



scusa miss, li dove sei tu ci sono le escort?


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no cla, no scusa ma no.....mo m'ha stufato.....se ha qualche problema lo dicesse.....
> *ma che stamo alla sagra della salsiccia*????!!!




*BUONGUSTAIA, 
TE PIACEREBBE !!!*


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SEI UN PORCO.
> 
> 
> 
> scusa miss, li dove sei tu ci sono le escort?



Un ti pozzu futtiri attia..! ( forse)
:risata:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SEI UN PORCO.
> 
> 
> 
> scusa miss, li dove sei tu ci sono le escort?


lo sai che ti dico? VAFFANCULO.....SEI RIUSCITO A ROVINARE UN POST CARINO COI TUOI INTERVENTI DI MERDA.....
e sei riuscito a mettermi di malumore alle 9 del mattino....

buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo sai che ti dico? VAFFANCULO.....SEI RIUSCITO A MIGLIORARE UN POST POCO CARINO COI TUOI INTERVENTI .... :rotfl:
> e sei riuscito a mettermi di buonumore alle 9 del mattino....
> 
> buona giornata a tutti


Su MISS, *facciamo la pace*.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Su MISS, *facciamo la pace*.


ma fammi capire...il tuo scopo e' mandarmi via? vuoi che me ne vada? dillo e basta....c hai 40 anni, non hai bisogno dei giochetti del cazzo o giri di parole....
ti giuro che pur di non sentirti starnazzare ancora me ne vado volentieri....


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> u che bello sei la prima....
> benvenuta, posso offrirti qualcosa? un te alla pace? un cornetto ripieno di gioia?
> un crostata di solidarieta? se invece puoi aspettare sto sfornando i muffin all acacia....questi li offre il 3D
> :mrgreen:


quoto la crostata...
ciao...
mi piace parecchio anche il tuo avatar....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quoto la crostata...
> ciao...
> mi piace parecchio anche il tuo avatar....


ciao 
grazie...

perche ho gia sentito parlare di te?mmmm......ah ah ah.....hai qualcosa a che fare col club?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quoto la crostata...
> ciao...
> mi piace parecchio anche il tuo avatar....


Ciao
è una settimana che ho bisogno di te...


Il tema è :
Donne di Sicilia vs Discoteche piene di marpioni....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ciao
> grazie...
> 
> perche ho gia sentito parlare di te?mmmm......ah ah ah.....hai qualcosa a che fare col club?


Lei rappresenta le apostole in Sicilia.
Figa come poche.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ciao
> grazie...
> 
> perche ho gia sentito parlare di te?mmmm......ah ah ah.....hai qualcosa a che fare col club?


manco da mesi ormai....

il terra terra club?

a prorposito dov'è Lui?


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quoto la crostata...
> ciao...
> mi piace parecchio anche il tuo avatar....


beddazza dove eri finita?

parlavamo di te un paio di giorni fa con Farfalla.

vai vieni rivai rivieni: ti pare normale?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei rappresenta le apostole in Sicilia.
> Figa come poche.


ciao conte...
mi siete mancati tanto tanto....



tantissimo

leggo tanti nuovi utenti...
ammetto che sono un pò smarrita...
mi indichi la strada?


bacio


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> beddazza dove eri finita?
> 
> parlavamo di te un paio di giorni fa con Farfalla.
> 
> vai vieni rivai rivieni: ti pare normale?



arty:

mi preparo per il tuo compleanno......


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Annuccia*

Visto che sono diventato bravo...!! io non litigo più..! ma Lui invece sta peggiorando, litiga sempre, continuamente. Io non so più come fare annù

:bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao conte...
> mi siete mancati tanto tanto....
> 
> 
> ...


Segui Ultimo...
Pare che stia incendiando tutte le discoteche a Palermo
per stroncare le polemiche sul nascere...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Segui Ultimo...
> Pare che stia incendiando tutte le discoteche a Palermo
> per stroncare le polemiche sul nascere...



auhaauahaahahahahahahha 

auahauhahahahahahaa sto morendo dalle risate..!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Segui Ultimo...
> Pare che stia incendiando tutte le discoteche a Palermo
> per stroncare le polemiche sul nascere...


:mrgreen::up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhaauahaahahahahahahha
> 
> auahauhahahahahahaa sto morendo dalle risate..!


E pensa che le discoteche sono piene di donne che si lamentano.
Mi dicono, mio marito mi ha mandato qui, ma credimi conte io non ci volevo venire...


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> arty:
> 
> mi preparo per il tuo compleanno......



magari. 

hai letto la formula dell'evento? puoi venire con chi vuoi.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Visto che sono diventato bravo...!! io non litigo più..! ma Lui invece sta peggiorando, litiga sempre, continuamente. Io non so più come fare annù
> 
> :bacio:


è nato????


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa che le discoteche sono piene di donne che si lamentano.
> Mi dicono, mio marito mi ha mandato qui, ma credimi conte io non ci volevo venire...



Se vabbè... ma dove cazzo vivi? a me non è mai capitato che una donna mi dicesse non puoi non devi..!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è nato????



A fine mese annù

Grazie.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A fine mese annù
> 
> Grazie.


uff
ancora....

dovrebbero accorciarle ste gravidanze


----------



## lothar57 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Questo sarebbe l'angolo della pace???ahahhahahh..ma come siete messi??
Io tra poche ora saro'in quello vero..dove non esistono cellulari,mogli,fornitori,insoluti...
Stasera rientrero'a casa molto sereno.....
Che Lothar vi illumini:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

vabeh vado al bar ultimo vieni con me???
in onore dei vecchi tempi...

ho un calo di zuccheri...

a dopo


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> uff
> ancora....
> 
> dovrebbero accorciarle ste gravidanze



Già. Hai proprio ragione.


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2013)

grazie ma stiamo bene con ENI gas e luce





lothar57 ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe l'angolo della pace???ahahhahahh..ma come siete messi??
> Io tra poche ora saro'in quello vero..dove non esistono cellulari,mogli,fornitori,insoluti...
> Stasera rientrero'a casa molto sereno.....
> *Che Lothar vi illumin*i


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe l'angolo della pace???ahahhahahh..ma come siete messi??
> Io tra poche ora saro'in quello vero..dove non esistono cellulari,mogli,fornitori,insoluti...
> Stasera rientrero'a casa molto sereno.....
> Che Lothar vi illumini:smile:


Ti sei scordato una cosa...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh vado al bar ultimo vieni con me???
> in onore dei vecchi tempi...
> 
> ho un calo di zuccheri...
> ...


Si arrivo. Amunì..! 

Ciao gente..


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

*lothar*

i'm to blame ...
ho sbagliato a pensare che si potesse creare un angolo di pace qui....pensavo di fare una cosa carina...invece il risultato e' sempre lo stesso....
mi sento cosi idiota....


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie ma stiamo bene con ENI gas e luce




mi sei mancata....
puntuale, precisa e opportuna come sempre...


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi sento cosi idiota....


non è così, non lo sei.


sto cercando di fare la pace: come te lo devo dire? vuoi che mi metta in ginocchio?

CHIEDO PUBBLICAMENTE SCUSA A MISS PER CIO' CHE LE HO DETTO.

​


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sei mancata....
> puntuale, precisa e* opportuna* come sempre...


lo dice sempre anche il conte


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> i'm to blame ...
> ho sbagliato a pensare che si potesse creare un angolo di pace qui....pensavo di fare una cosa carina...invece il risultato e' sempre lo stesso....
> mi sento cosi idiota....


ma no
ma dai...

a proposito di litigate ma  mi avete mandato via nuovamente stermy....
dov'è?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è così, non lo sei.
> 
> 
> sto cercando di fare la pace: come te lo devo dire? vuoi che mi metta in ginocchio?
> ...


facciamo la pace solo perche sei nel posto giusto....
nell angolo della pecorina o dell arancino non l avrei fatta....


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no
> ma dai...
> 
> a proposito di litigate ma  mi avete mandato via nuovamente stermy....
> dov'è?


è diventato insipido e banale da quando fornica


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è diventato *insipido e banale *da quando fornica


peccato...


eh si..
tradire è come morire...:rotfl:ricordi???


----------



## lothar57 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peccato...
> 
> 
> eh si..
> tradire è come morire...:rotfl:ricordi???


Eh come no......:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peccato...
> 
> 
> eh si..
> tradire è come morire...:rotfl:ricordi???


ciao bellissima, un bacio


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

devo riportare a galla questo DDD, un po perche penso si sentisse solo abbandonato a pagina 5, e poi perche qualcuno si sta scordando che siamo sotto natale e dobbiamo volerci bene e comportarci bene.....senno si perde lo spirito...
siate un po come la rinascente, prendete spunto....fa molto natale....

tra un po e' anche il mio compleanno


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

*CONTE E OSCURO*

BASTA!!!
state litigando in due conversazioni diverse per gli stessi motivi......
vi fate del male cosi


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> BASTA!!!
> state litigando in due conversazioni diverse per gli stessi motivi......
> vi fate del male cosi


Del male?io sto solo giocando....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> BASTA!!!
> state litigando in due conversazioni diverse per gli stessi motivi......
> vi fate del male cosi


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

*aaaaa*

ok 

lo vedete che siete d accordo su questo? ditemelo insieme che sono una polla da comabttimento!!!
all unisono!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ok
> 
> lo vedete che siete d accordo su questo? ditemelo insieme che sono una polla da comabttimento!!!
> all unisono!!


Ma si tu sei la mia polla preferita,io sono il gatto e lui un topolino che si crede gatto...!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si tu sei la mia polla preferita,io sono il gatto e lui un topolino che si crede gatto...!




Come osi Oscuraccio.........il gatto sono solo io...Miss e'torda con ascedente fagiana


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come osi Oscuraccio.........il gatto sono solo io...Miss e'torda con ascedente fagiana


ma come osi tu!!!! che vuol dire???
torda e faggiana?
io e il conte abbiamo gia asserito che non sono faggiana


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma come osi tu!!!! che vuol dire???
> torda e faggiana?
> io e il conte abbiamo gia asserito che non sono faggiana


infatti sei fagiana..non faggiana


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti sei fagiana..non faggiana


questo fa di me una preda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti sei fagiana..non faggiana


è sotto la mia ala protettrice, SALLO.:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è sotto la mia ala protettrice, SALLO.:smile:


allora sta fresca...prima poi ti chiappo Sbri...

chi e'Sallo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora sta fresca...prima poi ti chiappo Sbri...
> 
> *chi e'Sallo??[/*QUOTE]
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: emmò come te lo spiego? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflera uno scherzo che girava sul forum, sallo invece di sappilo)


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > allora sta fresca...prima poi ti chiappo Sbri...
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> devo riportare a galla questo DDD, un po perche penso si sentisse solo abbandonato a pagina 5, e poi perche qualcuno si sta scordando che siamo sotto natale e dobbiamo volerci bene e comportarci bene.....senno si perde lo spirito...
> siate un po come la rinascente, prendete spunto....fa molto natale....
> 
> tra un po e' anche il mio compleanno



Vabbè....ma in questo thread che è tutto pisenlove.........du cannette ? nun se le famo ?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè....ma in questo thread che è tutto pisenlove.........du cannette ? nun se le famo ?


Io sono gia all opera bello mio....


----------



## Tebe (10 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè....ma in questo thread che è tutto pisenlove.........du cannette ? nun se le famo ?



Io sto già. .."fando"
:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Dicembre 2013)

Si ma fatele girare


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma fatele girare


c'abbiamo provato, ma tu non c eri.....
quindi....sai com'e'.....
dicce de si e dacce da beve


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io sono gia all opera bello mio....


Ma a te hanno per caso "razzato" il tastino vicino allo zero??


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma a te hanno per caso "razzato" il tastino vicino allo zero??


Sono una fan dei puntini.....e con cio?


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sono una fan dei puntini.....e con cio?


Dei puntini lo immaginavo ... quello che non capisco è l'odio viscerale che nutri per gli apostrofi


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dei puntini lo immaginavo ... quello che non capisco è l'odio viscerale che nutri per gli apostrofi


ti ricordo che uso una tastiera inglese....
io vicino lo zero ho il punto 
io ho un odio viscerale per la grammatica....e mi si sta anche ritorcendo contro sta cosa....non vedi che divento sempre piu dislessica?!
pero sono bravissima in analisi logica


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti ricordo che *uso una tastiera inglese*....
> io vicino lo zero ho il punto
> io ho un odio viscerale per la grammatica....e mi si sta anche ritorcendo contro sta cosa....non vedi che divento sempre piu dislessica?!
> pero sono bravissima in analisi logica


Non parlavo del tastierino numerico .... ossignur


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non parlavo del tastierino numerico .... ossignur


e di che?????ossignur lo dico io


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e di che?????ossignur lo dico io


Per tutte le saette della fucina di vulcano di quel tastino che comprende pure il ? .....


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per tutte le saette della fucina di vulcano di quel tastino che comprende pure il ? .....


ALT+CTRL+C.... ????
forse??

aiuto non lo sooooo....ma perche mi fai questo????:singleeye:


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ALT+CTRL+C.... ????
> forse??
> 
> aiuto non lo sooooo....ma perche mi fai questo????:singleeye:


Perchè oggi e solo oggi mi sento veramente stronzo dentro e voglio rendervi partecipi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè oggi e solo oggi mi sento veramente stronzo dentro e voglio rendervi partecipi :rotfl::rotfl:


maddaiiiiiiiii pure tuuuu
pure io...infatti volevo aprire un 3D su questo...sono stronza? si sono stronza
poi pero ho visto una cosa e mi sono distratta.....
perche ti senti stronzo oggi?  mi sto autorendendo partecipe


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> maddaiiiiiiiii pure tuuuu
> pure io...infatti volevo aprire un 3D su questo...sono stronza? si sono stronza
> poi pero ho visto una cosa e mi sono distratta.....
> perche ti senti stronzo oggi?  mi sto autorendendo partecipe


Nu ho detto che volevo rendervi partecipi del mio sentirmi stronzo ... non dei motivi per i quali oggi mi sento stronzo dentro .... :bleble:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Nu ho detto che volevo rendervi partecipi del mio sentirmi stronzo ... non dei motivi per i quali oggi mi sento stronzo dentro .... :bleble:


ah cioe'....non vuoi condividere?
va bene....come vuoi.....
io condividerei....anche perche siamo sotto natale..


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah cioe'....non vuoi condividere?
> va bene....come vuoi.....
> io condividerei....anche *perche siamo sotto natale*..


:bleah:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> H7 è un fine gentleman inglese di fine ottocento rimasto intrappolato sotto una colata del Vesuvio durante una visita a Naples e risvegliatosi in stato confusionale una qualche decina d'anni dopo a causa di scavi della camorra per seppellire un camion di rifiuti tossici provenienti dalla Jugoslavia.


... più facilmente provenienti dal Veneto. O dalla Lombardia.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :bleah:


e mamma mia.....magari possiamo condivdiere sotto la befana ?


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e mamma mia.....magari possiamo condivdiere sotto la befana ?


:ciao:


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè....ma in questo thread che è tutto pisenlove.........du cannette ? nun se le famo ?


Quanto mi mancano le canne 
Buonanotte a tutti.
Buonanotte Miss, tesoro mio <3


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

il forum è confronto , chiudere i thread secondo me non ha senso.
quello di principessa sul confessionale è un po' un atto di " prepotenza ",
 annablume ha diritto ad essere delusa ma poteva lasciar morire dì inedia e godersi la sicilia, 
ultimo ne abusa 
pollice verso per i lucchetti compresi, anzi soprattutto quelli che devastano i ponti


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il forum è confronto , chiudere i thread secondo me non ha senso.
> quello di principessa sul confessionale è un po' un atto di " prepotenza ",
> annablume ha diritto ad essere delusa ma poteva lasciar morire dì inedia e godersi la sicilia,
> ultimo ne abusa
> pollice verso per i lucchetti compresi, anzi soprattutto quelli che devastano i ponti


Ma che te frega
si dice vivi e lascia vivere

Invece di parlare dei 3d altrui

aprene tu di intelligenti....

Per me invece hanno fatto bene.

Tu abusi della pazienza altrui.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sei abusiva.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che te frega
> si dice vivi e lascia vivere
> 
> Invece di parlare dei 3d altrui
> ...


 macché , non sono capace.
però vedo che sono in buona compagnia, siamo in tanti a parassitare


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il forum è confronto , chiudere i thread secondo me non ha senso.
> quello di principessa sul confessionale è un po' un atto di " prepotenza ",
> annablume ha diritto ad essere delusa ma poteva lasciar morire dì inedia e godersi la sicilia,
> ultimo ne abusa
> pollice verso per i lucchetti compresi, anzi soprattutto quelli che devastano i ponti



:rotfl::carneval: 


Se l'Admin mi dovesse dire Clà e bastaaa, allora io dirò Admin hai rotto i tartufoni, ma se mi dici che non posso aprire e chiudere i treddì toglimi la possibilità di farlo. ( fu così che venni bannato) :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché , non sono capace.
> però vedo che sono in buona compagnia, siamo in tanti a parassitare


Allora se non sei capace
Impara da loro....

Scrivi tu un 3d come quello di Princi sul sardo

e poi ne parliamo


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Quando entrai qua dentro erano pochi coloro che stavano in modalità invisibile, io fui tra i primi a rendermi invisibile e a quanto pare in molti mi seguirono, compresa Minerva che una volta mi scrisse: ma perchè ti metti in modalità invisibile? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se non sei capace
> Impara da loro....
> 
> Scrivi tu un 3d come quello di Princi sul sardo
> ...


ma è bellissimo....ma se segue l'esempio di tebe ed apre un blog è ancor meglio, direi.
oppure da la possibilità alle persone di chiederle e postare un parere , perché se non li vuole è inutile soggiornare sul confessionale.
secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando entrai qua dentro erano pochi coloro che stavano in modalità invisibile, io fui tra i primi a rendermi invisibile e a quanto pare in molti mi seguirono, compresa Minerva che una volta mi scrisse: ma perchè ti metti in modalità invisibile? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Certo che vivere con Minnie dev'essere davvero dura eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Certo che vivere con Minnie dev'essere davvero dura eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Già è dura vivere con mia moglie...! i maschi siamo in maggioranza numerica... ma siamo terrorizzati non appena apre bocca e apre il cassetto degli utensili..! auahauaahah


----------



## passante (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già è dura vivere con mia moglie...! i maschi siamo in maggioranza numerica... ma siamo terrorizzati non appena apre bocca e apre il cassetto degli utensili..! auahauaahah


tu hai un avatar che mette pace nel cuore e pace col mondo. ti invidio un pochino, ma di più sono contento per te.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando entrai qua dentro erano pochi coloro che stavano in modalità invisibile, io fui tra i primi a rendermi invisibile e a quanto pare in molti mi seguirono, compresa Minerva che una volta mi scrisse: ma perchè ti metti in modalità invisibile? :mrgreen:


sono invisibile dalla data dell'iscrizione e così credo la maggior parte degli utenti .
sono meno quelli che rimangono visibili e se cambiano si chiede per pura curiosità


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono invisibile dalla data dell'iscrizione e così credo la maggior parte degli utenti .
> sono meno quelli che rimangono visibili e se cambiano si chiede per pura curiosità



yesavè comprix.!

OT, E' strana però una cosa, ho notato che tu e JB siete come empatici nelle entrate nel forum..! sarete per caso cloni? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> yesavè comprix.!
> 
> OT, E' strana però una cosa, ho notato che tu e JB siete come empatici nelle entrate nel forum..! sarete per caso cloni? :carneval::carneval:


No, tutti e due del Toro e se non ricordo male pure AS Toro! Due bestie.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, tutti e due del Toro e se non ricordo male pure AS Toro! Due bestie.



Anatema..! :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

accetta il confronto, non essere infantile, ultimo


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> accetta il confronto, non essere infantile, ultimo



Ma quale confronto Minerva? Io scrivo una cosa e chi a turno ne scrive un'altra completamente diversa dai contesti che ponevo.

Mica aprendo quel 3d volevo fare o dire chissà cosa, era soltanto il dare spiegazioni a qualcosa che Tebe mi dava nel leggerla. Ora se gli altri mi vengono a scrivere: a me invece da questo o quest'altro leggerla, ok io leggo e mi sta bene. in pratica ci stiamo attenendo a quello che IO avevo intenzione di capire, cioè la chiave di lettura sbagliata o meno mia.

Se invece per come ho scritto prima di chiudere, parliamo di malafede di pruriti ecc ecc...preferisco chiudere per non polemizzare su inutili pagine che non avrebbero portato a quello che IO mi ero prefissato di capire, cioè ripeto, la chiave di lettura sbagliata o meno mia. 

E questo mi fa pensare quanta ipocrisia ci possa essere..... nel non volermi leggere veramente e rispondermi come ad esempio ha fatto tubarao  e qualche altro/, semplici risposte che rispecchiavano la maniera in cui loro leggono Tebe. A questi non ho risposto, che dovevo contestargli? loro la leggono così. Tebe non mi ha risposto, anzi se n'è totalmente fregata continuando nella stessa identica maniera che la conosco, in più e glielo scritto, ci sono delle palesi contraddizioni in quello che ha scritto, bastava rispondermi e farmi capire in cosa sbaglio, sempre che io sbagli eh. 

Non si tratta di essere infantili Minerva anzi chiudendo ho fatto l'esatto contrario. altrimenti polemizzavo, mi difendevo o rispondevo a ciò che mi si scriveva. Visto che io infantile non ci sono ed ancora magari malamente apro treddì chiari e specifici, preferisco tralasciare ciò che mi ero prefissato onde evitare inutili pagine senza senso.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quale confronto Minerva? Io scrivo una cosa e chi a turno ne scrive un'altra completamente diversa dai contesti che ponevo.
> 
> Mica aprendo quel 3d volevo fare o dire chissà cosa, era soltanto il dare spiegazioni a qualcosa che Tebe mi dava nel leggerla. Ora se gli altri mi vengono a scrivere: a me invece da questo o quest'altro leggerla, ok io leggo e mi sta bene. in pratica ci stiamo attenendo a quello che IO avevo intenzione di capire, cioè la chiave di lettura sbagliata o meno mia.
> 
> ...


quello che hai scritto qui non potevi postarlo semplicemente nel tuo thread invece di chiuderlo?
non possiamo pretendere le risposte che vorremmo, dai


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che hai scritto qui non potevi postarlo semplicemente nel tuo thread invece di chiuderlo?
> non possiamo pretendere le risposte che vorremmo, dai



Scritto a priori nel post di apertura del treddì.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 

ok ... aprire un thread, per capire se si legge in modo erroneo una persona, 
perché susicta certe sensazioni. cioè, che "sbeffeggia" sugli uomini. 

Le risposte sono venute ... secondo me. 

E anche in chiave nei termini di "malafede" e che qualcosa "prude". 
Nel senso, se leggendo, qualcosa ti da fastidio ... e a quanto pare, non viene condiviso più di tanto,
mi chiederei ... cosa allora mi fa percepire o indirizzare la mia attenzione su quel aspetto. 
E perché mi da fastidio ... e perché mi da fastidio più che a altri?

Scusa tanto, oggi per me non è giornata ... ma la dico ugualmente. 
Non mi piace leggere di ipocrisia verso gli altri ... e c'è, lo sappiamo tutti. 
È una cosa che sta un po' in tutti ... protegge e a volte non è neanche consapevole. 
E ce l'hai pure tu ... non ne sei "pulito" ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... aprire un thread, per capire se si legge in modo erroneo una persona,
> perché susicta certe sensazioni. cioè, che "sbeffeggia" sugli uomini.
> ...



Mi hanno insegnato a cercare di non offendere, ma se per fantasia quello che tu hai scritto fosse vero, non ti da il diritto di scrivermi che non sono pulito, eventualmente certe affermazioni si possono scrivere in prima persona e per la propria persona persona, o eventualmente se lo si pensa dare il beneficio del dubbio. Si sono sottigliezze lo so, ma fanno la differenza..... quasi quanto la grammatica inserita nella scrittura. stoccata? si. 

Ipocrisia? qua dentro? ma noooo ma quando mai, qua dentro non ce la raccontiamo assolutamente. soprattutto i traditori che non mettono a corrente i partner. 
Sarò ignorante e non finirò mai di scriverlo, ma ciò che scrivo a meno che non abbia le bielle girate hanno un significato ben specifico in ogni singola parola.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hanno insegnato a cercare di non offendere, ma se per fantasia quello che tu hai scritto fosse vero, non ti da il diritto di scrivermi che non sono pulito, eventualmente certe affermazioni si possono scrivere in prima persona e per la propria persona persona, o eventualmente se lo si pensa dare il beneficio del dubbio. Si sono sottigliezze lo so, ma fanno la differenza..... quasi quanto la grammatica inserita nella scrittura. stoccata? si.
> 
> Ipocrisia? qua dentro? ma noooo ma quando mai, qua dentro non ce la raccontiamo assolutamente. soprattutto i traditori che non mettono a corrente i partner.
> Sarò ignorante e non finirò mai di scriverlo, ma ciò che scrivo a meno che non abbia le bielle girate hanno un significato ben specifico in ogni singola parola.



Ciao 

inchiodami pure sul fatto che non so l'italiano ... 
non per nulla ho messo "pulito" tra virgolette ... 

TU dici a me, che non ho diritto di dire, 
che anche tu hai della ipocrisia e che hai offeso?

Bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> inchiodami pure sul fatto che non so l'italiano ...
> non per nulla ho messo "pulito" tra virgolette ...
> ...



Ti rimando al post di prima. 

Sullo scrivere grammaticalmente giusto, non hai capito, scrivi meglio tu di me.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

Himmu-Stärnà-Föifi-Nomau ... 
Da chunt che Chua druus, was dä meint u wot! 
Nüüt, was er zerscht seit, isch när gar z'burä Gägäteil!
Das cha doch nid Wahr sy ... Himmu! ... 

 .... sfoghino ... 


Allora ci provo ... con tutta la febbre di oggi ... 
non è una scusante, ma è uguale ...  ...

Punto 1:  
te lo avranno pure insegnato, ma non ti è riuscito l'insegnamento. 
Nel senso, accade un po' a tutti ... ed è capitato pure a te. Solo così. 

Punto 2:
Si rifà al punto 1. Fantasia? Sarebbe affermare il contrario. Veramente. 

Punto 3:
Non avere il diritto? Ma tu stai scherzando spero. E lo scrivo in pirmissima persona,
e mi rifacevo a cose che riguardano me, e solo me. Perché di ciò io posso rispondere! 
Como casi siempre ... no me pongo en otras cosas ... solo para saber. 

Punto 4: 
È mia abitudine chiedere. Già solo per il fatto, che sò, di non cpatare tutto.  
Ma a volte è veramente evidente se prosegue ... Anche dopo, averlo scritto. 

Punto 5:
Si, fanno la differenza. A chiedersi è doveroso ... quale ... 

Punto 6:
Si, ipocrisia. Tutti lo siamo un po', certo, chi di più. Ma se non erro, anche tu hai tradito, 
perciò sai di cosa si parla. E la tua partner, lo sa?
Beh, mettiti l'anima in pace ... ignoranti lo siamo tutti ... nada de nuovo ... 
E forse io più di tutti ... ma ci convivo e pago quello che c'è da pagare ... 


Ma scusa la domanda ... hai voglia di litigare? 
Solo così ... non capisco una cippa ... :rotfl:



sienne


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Vedo che hai avuto molte risposte.
Soprattutto al punto 6.
Ma direi che il tutto é facilmente intuibile
No. 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Himmu-Stärnà-Föifi-Nomau ...
> Da chunt che Chua druus, was dä meint u wot!
> ...


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedo che hai avuto molte risposte.
> Soprattutto al punto 6.
> Ma direi che il tutto é facilmente intuibile
> No.


Ciao Tebe

le non risposte, sono anche delle risposte ... non credi ...  ... ?

Beh, il punto sei è delicato, lo ammetto e lo so molto bene. 
Ma ... come può dare fastidio un leggere le tue parole, 
che hanno nel tuo sentire un'altra origine ... e non quelle dell'interpretazione ... 
così potrebbe essere anche con la questione del numero sei ... 
non se sabe ... o se sabe? ...  ...

Oggi, sono spinosa ... ma non fa niente ... anche questo ci vuole. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

*mi sto vedendo*

kapò...
dopo aver visto barry lyndon
dopo aver visto vento caldo (non è un porno)
dopo aver riletto medea...

na giornata profi*ua (non so se con la  o la c)


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> kapò...
> dopo aver visto barry lyndon
> dopo aver visto vento caldo (non è un porno)
> dopo aver riletto medea...
> ...


profiQua, promisQua... pisQuana che non sei altro!!!(con la C, mannaggia):smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> profiQua, promisQua... pisQuana che non sei altro!!!(con la C, mannaggia):smile:


L'angolo della pece...


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

*non tutti ricorderanno o peggio...sapranno*

[video=youtube;BgVa-YqqmnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgVa-YqqmnA&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

*5 minuti di pace*

lontani da post incontrollati
il natale , a quanto pare, ad alcuni, fa male.


----------



## scrittore (9 Gennaio 2014)

vero! Se poi come me inizi l'anno nuovo con tanta voglia di "leggerezza" qui dovrebbe essere il luogo ideale per trovarla...invece ... 
quoto quoto quoto


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> vero! Se poi come me inizi l'anno nuovo con tanta voglia di "*leggerezza*" qui dovrebbe essere il luogo ideale per trovarla...invece ...
> quoto quoto quoto


spiega


----------



## scrittore (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> spiega


c'ho provato


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> c'ho provato


t'ho capito


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> t'ho capito


e quindi non mi pare ci sia altro da aggiungere :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

*oggi siete una palla noiosa..*

parlo io.....oggi c ho la chiaccherella


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2014)

*un minuto di silenzio*

per la giornata della memoria.

http://canisciolti.com.unita.it/cin...ella-memoria-si-ricorda-la-banalita-del-male/

mi chiedo come mai Repubblica e Unita abbiano dedicato (almeno online) poche righe a dire tanto alla giornata della Memoria.
mentre invece il Messaggero ha 3 sezioni. se non di piu.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per la giornata della memoria.
> 
> http://canisciolti.com.unita.it/cin...ella-memoria-si-ricorda-la-banalita-del-male/
> 
> ...


La Repubblica ha cose più importanti di cui occuparsi. Mò c'è Renzi. E' come Berlusconi per il Giornale.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per la giornata della memoria.
> 
> http://canisciolti.com.unita.it/cin...ella-memoria-si-ricorda-la-banalita-del-male/
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;gInw9yi7_ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gInw9yi7_ek[/video]

Ieri ho visto questo...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Esperienza, conclusioni, saggezza.*

Anni fa mi sono letto un lungo testo che parla di quanto hanno fatto e fanno gli ebrei perchè non venga dimenticata la tragedia immane della shoah. 

Il tratto comune che colpisce è la volontà di raccogliere dati e documenti per insegnare che queste cose non abbiano a ripetersi.

A me sembra che la conclusione giusta e saggia sia:
Non dobbiamo mai sottovalutare i dissidi tra uomo e uomo perchè se trascurati possono sfociare in atrocità.

Mi ricordo che dopo la lettura di quel testo, mandai una lunga lettera, dicendo a questi signori, che mica c'è stato solo l'olocausto nazista no? E rilanciai dicendo, facciamo che sia il giorno della memoria di tutti i morti di quella guerra.
65 milioni.

Vediamo allora esperienze e conclusioni sbagliate.
Date certe esperienze gli uomini decidono ancora che la conclusione saggia sia lo sterminio di massa.

Basti citare che so la Bosnia.

La faccenda ebraica, per me, non ha macchiato solo i nazisti. 
Ma tutti gli Europei, perfino noi italiani.

Si parla tanto male dell'Italia no?
Ma resta comunque uno dei paesi più accoglienti e pacifici d'Europa.
Eppure perfino la "mite e scialla" Italia si vide costretta...a promulgare, suo malgrado, le leggi razziali del 1938.

( non so se Mussolini poteva fare altrimenti, basti dire che già nel 1942 i generali nazisti tentavano di dire a Hitler, che la guerra era perduta, ma finirono male loro, come traditori, dicono).

Dico tutta l'Europa, perchè da quel che mi hanno raccontato gli ebrei, solo la Svizzera e gli Stati Uniti furono accoglienti con loro.

Ora sono passati molti anni no?

Ma intanto
l'Italia stato di merda qui e lì....

Si trova da sola a gestire il problema dell'immigrazione.

A Lampedusa sono disperati, perchè non sanno più a che santo votarsi, ma l'Europa tace.

Poi oltre il danno la beffa no?
Cioè si fa un processo a Norimberga contro i crimini compiuti dai nazisti.
Tra i vincitori ci sta Stalin.
L'uomo che forse "insegnò" ai nazisti come sterminare i popoli.

Però siccome era tra i vincitori...allora era un buono.

Anche quest'anno invoco un giorno della memoria per tutti gli uomini sterminati.
Di qualsiasi razza, nazione e popolo nel corso della storia.


----------

